

CareerBuilder acquires semantic recruitment company Textkernel - winterismute
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/21/careerbuilder-acquires-dutch-company-textkernel-to-help-bring-semantic-job-searches-to-recruiters/

======
flarg
I actually built a semantic engine for CV/job ad matching last year but I
could never get over the feeling that it's not really what people want - so
it's sitting dormant in my pile of ideas-I-never-launched.

~~~
liquidcool
There are definitely companies selling such projects (Daxtra comes to mind),
but as Aline Lerner pointed out [1] the problem isn't matching as much as it
is sourcing. IOW, you don't focus on conversion optimization if you don't have
enough traffic.

I do recruiting and because I'm a developer, matching is pretty trivial. But
most recruiters don't have any serious dev experience, so if they need to
search through a big database of resumes, this could help. Assuming you don't
factor in that resumes are largely worthless :-)

1\. [http://blog.alinelerner.com/building-a-product-in-the-
techni...](http://blog.alinelerner.com/building-a-product-in-the-technical-
recruiting-space-read-this-first/)

